# Where to post to exchange my hilton points for DVC?



## tgartner (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi-
I own a Hilton Vacation Club owner and I'm looking to trade some my points [specifics deleted] but I was wondering where I would post this when the time comes around!
Thanks!!

[Edited to comply with the no-advertising rule - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## presley (Jun 17, 2013)

There is a trade board in the TUG marketplace and also on mouseowners.com.


----------



## tgartner (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome thank you!


----------



## Pro (Jun 18, 2013)

And what are you going to do with the DVC points?  They are totally useless to you unless you are a Disney Vacation Club member.


----------



## kanerf (Jun 18, 2013)

Why not just go through the RCI portal and see if you can book a DVC resort with your points?


----------



## tgartner (Jun 18, 2013)

If I go through RCI I have to take a full week. I need the points for only three nights. I was under the impression that you don't have to be a DVC member to use DVC points. The DVC member just has to book a reservation with a guest certificate and I would do the same for them with my Hilton points. Is this correct?


----------



## presley (Jun 18, 2013)

tgartner said:


> If I go through RCI I have to take a full week. I need the points for only three nights. I was under the impression that you don't have to be a DVC member to use DVC points. The DVC member just has to book a reservation with a guest certificate and I would do the same for them with my Hilton points. Is this correct?



You are correct.  The owner would book whatever you want in your name.


----------



## tgartner (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for confirming this for me!


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jun 19, 2013)

I attempted to request an exchange through mouseowners.  I did receive a few sets of feedback directly.  In the end, I highly doubt I will be able to do a direct trade.  I was trying to exchange my Aruba Surf Club week for a stay at a DVC resort.  The offers I received in return were for 3 or 4 nights at a DVC location.  

I get the comparison that these people were using, which was, they believe that my Aruba week would rent for somewhere around $2000-2500.  In return, they were willing to provide about the same value in points, which according to them would get me 3 or 4 nights, depending on location.


----------



## presley (Jun 19, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I attempted to request an exchange through mouseowners.  I did receive a few sets of feedback directly.  In the end, I highly doubt I will be able to do a direct trade.  I was trying to exchange my Aruba Surf Club week for a stay at a DVC resort.  The offers I received in return were for 3 or 4 nights at a DVC location.



It can be very difficult to get an exchange with a DVC owner.  Most of them will value their DVC points at $10./point.  If it is a high demand time, even more.  DVC requires a lot more points during the high demand times, too.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Honestly, you will get better value going through the RCI portal and booking a full week and only using however many days you need than trying to do a direct exchange.  DVC owners pay a lot for their points and demand (and get) a lot when renting their points.  

There is no harm in bookin a full week and only using 4 days or whatever you need.  In the end, I am guessing the cost in dues and RCI fees will be somewhere close to 1,000 for a 2 bedroom and that should be a lot less than any DVC owner would charge you for a reservation -- and you can get just about any Orlando DVC resort you want.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jun 20, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> Honestly, you will get better value going through the RCI portal and ...



As a Marriott-only owner, is this possible?  I thought I could not join RCI because they are not affiliated with Marriott.  Is there a membership for non-affiliated members?


----------



## chriskre (Jun 20, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I attempted to request an exchange through mouseowners.  I did receive a few sets of feedback directly.  In the end, I highly doubt I will be able to do a direct trade.  I was trying to exchange my Aruba Surf Club week for a stay at a DVC resort.  The offers I received in return were for 3 or 4 nights at a DVC location.
> 
> I get the comparison that these people were using, which was, they believe that my Aruba week would rent for somewhere around $2000-2500.  In return, they were willing to provide about the same value in points, which according to them would get me 3 or 4 nights, depending on location.



I think that unless you are offering a high season 2 bedroom and willing to take a low season studio that your chances are none for anyone on Mouseowners to want to do this exchange.

I have done direct exchanges with owners but it has been for other points owners into resorts that are near impossible to exchange into thru RCI & II.
I probably could have done better renting but found someone who was willing to give me 2 bedrooms units in their system for studios in DVC.  I was the one trading my DVC points. 

I also asked for high season units and traded low season DVC.  I'm probably not the norm though for most DVC owners.  
It's so easy to use Daddio's services and get easy cash for your points that most don't bother with direct exchanges and just rent what they want.  You might want to rent your Aruba unit and rent from Daddio yourself.  His website is www.dvcbyrequest.com
He makes the process very easy for both renter and rentee.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jun 20, 2013)

You have a couple options.  You could rent your Aruba week and then pay cash to rent from an DVC owner via any of the websites and/or forums set up for this.  

Or, you could turn in one of your Marriott weeks (has to be at least a one bedroom) to SFX and request a DVC trade.  I'm not a big fan of SFX for various reasons (I think SFX takes care of HGVC owners first and then everyone else) but some people really like SFX and have had great sucess, even at getting DVC weeks.  I believe SFX gets their DVC inventory directly from owners and SFX requires a one bedroom or two bedroom (no studios) as a deposit.  It's probably rare for a DVC owner to even know about SFX, let alone to make a deposit so I would assume all the deposits made are one bedrooms and probably not prime weeks, but not junk weeks either.

I'm not sure what would be the best option for you but renting and SFX are the only options I believe you have other than a direct exchange.  Direct exchanges with DVC owners is not a good option, in my oppinion.  DVC owners pay through the roof for their points and in dues and reserving any room for a full week requires a lot of points so DVC owners expect the moon in any kind of transaction.

The cheapest way for you to get into DVC will be via SFX but once you give SFX your week you loose any right to your week and SFX may never come through for you.  SFX failed to come through for me on more than one trade, but I ask for prime weeks.  Renting would give you the most control but then you have to wait to find a renter for your week and if your week doesn't rent for what a DVC owner will charge you for a reservation, then you have to make-up that difference in cash.

Maybe post on the Marriott board asking for feedback from other Marriott owners on using SFX to trade into DVC.  There are a couple Marriott owners who have done this.  Make sure to ask what size and week they got from SFX.  I seem to remember only reading about people getting one bedrooms.  

Good luck.  The DVC resorts are all great.  So much to do without ever stepping foot in a park.





LUVourMarriotts said:


> As a Marriott-only owner, is this possible?  I thought I could not join RCI because they are not affiliated with Marriott.  Is there a membership for non-affiliated members?


----------



## slum808 (Jun 20, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> As a Marriott-only owner, is this possible?  I thought I could not join RCI because they are not affiliated with Marriott.  Is there a membership for non-affiliated members?



You could also find a Tug friend who has access to RCI and have them book it for you.


----------



## tgartner (Jun 20, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> Honestly, you will get better value going through the RCI portal and booking a full week and only using however many days you need than trying to do a direct exchange.  DVC owners pay a lot for their points and demand (and get) a lot when renting their points.
> 
> There is no harm in bookin a full week and only using 4 days or whatever you need.  In the end, I am guessing the cost in dues and RCI fees will be somewhere close to 1,000 for a 2 bedroom and that should be a lot less than any DVC owner would charge you for a reservation -- and you can get just about any Orlando DVC resort you want.




I would have just booked through RCI but I wanted to try and trade so I could maximize my points. I want to go to Disney for my bachelorette party and we would still need some points for our honeymoon. I know that DVC owners get a lot of money for their points but trading with me could be very beneficial to a DVC owner. 

[DETAILS DELETED:  I'm sorry, but you can't post all the details of your request in the discussion forums - it is the same as advertising for an exchange, which is not permitted here. In the TUG Marketplace, there is a section for exchange requests. - DeniseM]


----------



## chriskre (Jun 20, 2013)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> As a Marriott-only owner, is this possible?  I thought I could not join RCI because they are not affiliated with Marriott.  Is there a membership for non-affiliated members?



There are a few Marriott resorts affiliated with RCI.
I don't think it's Aruba though.


----------



## tgartner (Jun 20, 2013)

tgartner said:


> I would have just booked through RCI but I wanted to try and trade so I could maximize my points. I want to go to Disney for my bachelorette party and we would still need some points for our honeymoon. I know that DVC owners get a lot of money for their points but trading with me could be very beneficial to a DVC owner.
> 
> [DETAILS DELETED:  I'm sorry, but you can't post all the details of your request in the discussion forums - it is the same as advertising for an exchange, which is not permitted here. In the TUG Marketplace, there is a section for exchange requests. - DeniseM]



Sorry my intentions weren't to advise. A couple of days ago I did put up an advertisement in the TUG Marketplace. I was trying to prove that trading DVC to Hilton points can be beneficial to a DVC member but now that info is lost.


----------



## MIDisfan (Jun 21, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> ... I believe SFX gets their DVC inventory directly from owners and SFX requires a one bedroom or two bedroom (no studios) as a deposit.  It's probably rare for a DVC owner to even know about SFX, let alone to make a deposit so I would assume all the deposits made are one bedrooms and probably not prime weeks, but not junk weeks either.



I was wondering how a DVC member would be able to deposit directly with SFX since DVC member services will only speak with the owner regarding reservations.


----------



## presley (Jun 21, 2013)

MIDisfan said:


> I was wondering how a DVC member would be able to deposit directly with SFX since DVC member services will only speak with the owner regarding reservations.



They need to book the reservation and then call SFX.  If MS won't change the name for SFX, the owner would change the name when it is closer to check in.


----------



## MIDisfan (Jun 21, 2013)

presley said:


> They need to book the reservation and then call SFX.  If MS won't change the name for SFX, the owner would change the name when it is closer to check in.



I'm surprised an exchange company would be willing to take the risk of relying on the owner all the way up until the guests checked in.  Seems to me like it would need to work just as if the DVC member used a point broker or rented points themselves.  On the surface, I can't think of any benefit for a DVC member to trade through SFX.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Using sfx can get DVC owners into marriott and Hyatt and other II affiliated resorts. Could be a huge benefit to DVC owners - if sfx delivers.




MIDisfan said:


> I'm surprised an exchange company would be willing to take the risk of relying on the owner all the way up until the guests checked in.  Seems to me like it would need to work just as if the DVC member used a point broker or rented points themselves.  On the surface, I can't think of any benefit for a DVC member to trade through SFX.


----------



## MIDisfan (Jun 22, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> Using sfx can get DVC owners into marriott and Hyatt and other II affiliated resorts. Could be a huge benefit to DVC owners - if sfx delivers.



I guess I just don't see how using SFX would be any better than renting my points out and paying cash for a reservation. It appears as though it wouldn't be any different than using a point broker. I give my week to SFX, call back later to add the guest, Magical Express possibly and also figure out how to add and pay for the dining plan if necessary. Same amount of work and you would probably come out ahead renting or using a broker.


----------



## presley (Jun 22, 2013)

tgartner said:


> I would have just booked through RCI but I wanted to try and trade so I could maximize my points. I want to go to Disney for my bachelorette party and we would still need some points for our honeymoon. I know that DVC owners get a lot of money for their points but trading with me could be very beneficial to a DVC owner.



I saw your ad on Mouseowners and just wanted to give you some info on what DVCers can get HGVC wise.  Just thinking it might be hard for you to get the trade you are requesting.

In DVC it costs 160 points to exchange to a one bedroom, any season in RCI, the exchange fee is $95.00
For 250 points, they can get a 2bedroom, any season in RCI for the $95.00 exchange fee.  

I know you are looking for less points than the 160, but they can trade 160 DVC points for basically 6200 HGVC points within their own system.  They have a nightly option in RCI, but I don't know the points structure for it.


----------



## tgartner (Jun 22, 2013)

presley said:


> I saw your ad on Mouseowners and just wanted to give you some info on what DVCers can get HGVC wise.  Just thinking it might be hard for you to get the trade you are requesting.
> 
> In DVC it costs 160 points to exchange to a one bedroom, any season in RCI, the exchange fee is $95.00
> For 250 points, they can get a 2bedroom, any season in RCI for the $95.00 exchange fee.
> ...



Thanks for your input! I'm new to the trading but I'm a little confused on what you are saying. I think you are saying that for 160 DVC points a DVC owner can get a one-bedroom Hilton room which you are saying is 6200 HGVC points. I'm looking on the HGVC website and one-bedrooms don't go for 6200 points. For example, I'm looking at a one-bedroom at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in their Platinum season and it's only 4800 HGVC points for the week. Also would you know roughly how many HGVC points would be for a DVC points. Thanks!


----------



## MIDisfan (Jun 22, 2013)

presley said:


> I saw your ad on Mouseowners and just wanted to give you some info on what DVCers can get HGVC wise.  Just thinking it might be hard for you to get the trade you are requesting.
> 
> *In DVC it costs 160 points to exchange to a one bedroom, any season in RCI, the exchange fee is $95.00
> For 250 points, they can get a 2bedroom, any season in RCI for the $95.00 exchange fee.  *
> I know you are looking for less points than the 160, but they can trade 160 DVC points for basically 6200 HGVC points within their own system.  They have a nightly option in RCI, but I don't know the points structure for it.



Just to correct the bolded part. A 1BD RCI exchange would vary from 124-160 DVC points depending on the season and a 2 BD would be 207-270 points.

Nightly exchanges would vary from 12 points a night low season studio up to 72 points per night for a high season 3 BD unit.


----------



## presley (Jun 22, 2013)

tgartner said:


> Thanks for your input! I'm new to the trading but I'm a little confused on what you are saying. I think you are saying that for 160 DVC points a DVC owner can get a one-bedroom Hilton room which you are saying is 6200 HGVC points. I'm looking on the HGVC website and one-bedrooms don't go for 6200 points. For example, I'm looking at a one-bedroom at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in their Platinum season and it's only 4800 HGVC points for the week. Also would you know roughly how many HGVC points would be for a DVC points. Thanks!



The point values on the Hilton side are variable.  I just said 6200 because that is what a one bedroom would cost in high season at Seapointe.  Certainly, one bedroom weeks can be had for less points, but the DVC owner gets _any_ Hilton one bedroom for 160 DVC points.  They might choose a 3400 point week.  They might choose a 7200 point King's Land one bedroom.  They pay the same in either case.


----------



## presley (Jun 22, 2013)

MIDisfan said:


> Just to correct the bolded part. A 1BD RCI exchange would vary from 124-160 DVC points depending on the season and a 2 BD would be 207-270 points.
> 
> Nightly exchanges would vary from 12 points a night low season studio up to 72 points per night for a high season 3 BD unit.



Thanks for posting that.  I no longer own DVC and my memory is rusty on a good day.


----------



## tgartner (Jun 22, 2013)

presley said:


> The point values on the Hilton side are variable.  I just said 6200 because that is what a one bedroom would cost in high season at Seapointe.  Certainly, one bedroom weeks can be had for less points, but the DVC owner gets _any_ Hilton one bedroom for 160 DVC points.  They might choose a 3400 point week.  They might choose a 7200 point King's Land one bedroom.  They pay the same in either case.



But I also think you need to look at the reverse. This past march I traveled to Disney's Wilderness Lodge the week before Easter which is the highest DVC season and stayed in a two-bedroom for 4800 HGVC points. This would have been 457 DVC points.


----------



## MIDisfan (Jun 23, 2013)

tgartner said:


> But I also think you need to look at the reverse. This past march I traveled to Disney's Wilderness Lodge the week before Easter which is the highest DVC season and stayed in a two-bedroom for 4800 HGVC points. This would have been 457 DVC points.



IMO it would be better to compare what the rental market demands for your points rather than what an exchange company values it at.  I would value DVC points that aren't distressed at no lower than $11 per point since that's what brokers are paying at the moment. I can't speak to what the market is for HGVC points but I'm sure you could research it.


----------

